# Where to get nice pen clips



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 10, 2011)

Where does one find nice but not novelty pen clips?


----------



## wouldentu2? (Dec 10, 2011)

On nice pens.


----------



## firewhatfire (Dec 10, 2011)

cha cha cha



wouldentu2? said:


> On nice pens.


 
www.silverpenparts.com

http://www.indy-pen-dance.com/


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 10, 2011)

Indy-Pen-Dance .com


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 11, 2011)

Several places sell them:  Wood-n-Whimsies; Bear Tooth Woods; PenBiz


----------



## Snowbeast (Dec 11, 2011)

You can also try

www.penmakers.com


----------

